# I made my first batch!!  With cut pictures added.



## sarahjane (Jan 14, 2008)

I made my first batch of soap this weekend, thanks Faithy!!  I used coconut milk for half of my liquid and fragrance oil at 5%.  I used Oregon Trails "Brown Sugar" so it has a really light sugary scent!  Thank you everyone for all of your help!

Paul, your mold rocks!  My boyfriend knew I was pining for one so I got one for Christmas along with TONS of FO's!  It's the 1 pounder!  I love love love it!

As for the soap, it doesn't look so exciting, just a creamy brown color.  I am sure you all have seen it before but I am proud of it and I just HAD to show someone!





I will update with cut pictures soon!  Sorry the picture sucks.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 14, 2008)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations, sarahjane — it's all "downhill" for the finances, from this point on...


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 14, 2008)

Believe me, I already have a HUGE list!!  Ha Ha!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 14, 2008)

Well you have been off the forum for awhile, missed ya!  Your soap looks great!!  Good job!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice looking Mini Mold of soap there!  I love it.  I am happy you love the TOG Mold!  Thanks!  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I hear another comment from a happy customer like you!  Your soap look fabo! 8) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 14, 2008)

> Well you have been off the forum for awhile, missed ya!



Sorry Dragonfly!  I don't have a computer at home right now.  I do miss you all so!  

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## motherhues (Jan 14, 2008)

that is very pretty   I have been trying to find a reason to buy one of those teeny molds but honestly couldn't find one.  But now I am thinking I could do special batches for ME in it   Being so small I wouldn't cringe too much using a teaspoon of Inky Blue (EXPENSIVe) German Chamomile in only a pound of soap 

I can't wait... Paul, any news on my super special cutter or have you been focusing on the top secret new super mold instead?


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 14, 2008)

Motherhues, the mold is great.  It makes 5 perfect 1" bars!  And it is so cute!  When I opened it on Christmas my Daughter immediately wanted to use it as a barn for her mini horses!  But I said "no way"!!  This is MINE!!!  Ha Ha!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

Great soap! Faithy is such an inspiration...Heehee


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of it cut.  It's very pretty actually.







And here is a REALLY bad picture of my third batch (2nd batch is not worth taking pictures of).  This is the batch that didn't gel and it is a really nice creamy color.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey those bars look nice.  I really like the "natural" colored soaps the best.  Bet the smell wonderful.

Aren't Paul's molds just the best?  I love mine and the little mini mold is too much fun.  I keep coming up with experimental recipes just so I can use it again.


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks so much!  Yeah I really like my mold!  I may get another just because I always want to make another batch of soap immediately and I hat to wait!  And I am just beginning and only making soap for myself so they are perfect!!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, well prepare to become addicted (if it's not too late already)!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks Fantastic!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 18, 2008)

Good for you! your soap looks good.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you Sarah for the compliment on the mold!  That is very kind of you!  Your soaps do look so inviting; begging me to grab one up and head to the shower.  Bigger molds are not always better molds.  I really love that little guy.  Every time I make one, a smile comes across my face thinking;  whose home are you headed to little guy?    Tomorrow, I'll be making a few more and you will come to my mind!  Thanks!

Paul


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!



> Tomorrow, I'll be making a few more and you will come to my mind! Thanks!



Paul, you are so sweet!


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats!  Lovely job!  I can't relate to your excitement - I made my first about two weeks ago....now it's killing me to wait for the cure-time.


----------



## MegaSoap (Apr 18, 2012)

brian0523 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Lovely job!  I can't relate to your excitement - I made my first about two weeks ago....now it's killing me to wait for the cure-time.



congrats on your soap!  it looks great and feels amazing when you get it right!  i'm a beginner myself and am waiting on my first successful batches to cure too, sooo hard to wait!


----------

